# Hood problems



## simlysim (Jun 17, 2006)

Greetings all
My hood got stuck the other day and I had to use the manual override to stow it away. The manual says take it to a dealer but I've heard that its a simple procedure. Any clies anyone...would be hugely grateful
Regards
Simon:dunno:


----------

